

A Few Useful Things to Know about Machine Learning [pdf] - denismars
http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~pedrod/papers/cacm12.pdf

======
atrilla
A very practical and useful collection of hints. I particularly support the
point about tailoring the set of informative features. In the end, there is no
free lunch for the "core" of the machine learning method (cf.,
[http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/m/profile/dhw/papers/78.pdf](http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/m/profile/dhw/papers/78.pdf)).

Now deep learning seems to debunk the more-or-less usefulness of the feature
extraction step.

------
mulligan
I still don't understand why papers are not dated.

~~~
lgas
I agree. Same with lots of articles on new sites, blogs, etc.

But for what it's worth this paper was published in the Oct 2012 issue of
Communications of the ACM, so it's at least that old.

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2347755](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2347755)

